# How essential is it to have something like izotope RX7



## Robert_G (Feb 14, 2020)

I mostly just make lyrical music...not a lot of videogame/film/trailer stuff.
I've never used this type of post production type of software.
For those who have it, did you find it an unnecessary purchase or is it something you can't live without now that you have it?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Feb 14, 2020)

It probably won't be very useful for you unless maybe you record a lot of your own stuff. I use it a lot in my mastering work and repair/restoration work. I've also use it for post production. When mixing I've almost never used it except when certain files had pop/clicks that I needed to fix.


----------



## Robert_G (Feb 14, 2020)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> It probably won't be very useful for you unless maybe you record a lot of your own stuff. I use it a lot in my mastering work and repair/restoration work. I've also use it for post production. When mixing I've almost never used it except when certain files had pop/clicks that I needed to fix.



You're basically saying not so much for Virtual Instruments, but for live recordings?
True, I'm 99.8% using Virtual Instruments. I don't live record....at least not yet.


----------



## Consona (Feb 14, 2020)

Buy the elements version when on sale. I use it all the time to get rid of clicks, pops and noise in samples.


----------



## Mornats (Feb 14, 2020)

Consona said:


> Buy the elements version when on sale. I use it all the time to get rid of clicks, pops and noise in samples.



Speaking of which https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/3-Studio-Tools/51-Audio-Restoration-/4687-RX-7-Elements

£8.88 right now. But it's mainly for cleaning up audio problems due to sub optimal recording. Useful for the odd pop or crackle that pops up due to random glitches though.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Feb 14, 2020)

Mornats said:


> Speaking of which https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/3-Studio-Tools/51-Audio-Restoration-/4687-RX-7-Elements
> 
> £8.88 right now. But it's mainly for cleaning up audio problems due to sub optimal recording. Useful for the odd pop or crackle that pops up due to random glitches though.


Those sales look insane... what on earth is that, 95% off? Can this be trusted?





VST Plugins, Synth Presets, Effects, Virtual Instruments, Music


VST Plugins, Synth Presets, Effects, Virtual Instruments, Music Plugins from Pluginboutique




www.pluginboutique.com


----------



## Mikro93 (Feb 14, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> Those sales look insane... what on earth is that, 95% off? Can this be trusted?


Yes, it's very common for Elements versions to go on sale like that, especially on Plugin Boutique. I'm a long time customer, great website and prices, I recommend them! I've never had anything go wrong


----------



## Robert_G (Feb 14, 2020)

Is there enough in elements for what i do?


----------



## Mikro93 (Feb 14, 2020)

You can compare all versions here (you might have to scroll down a bit):









RX 10 Features


Compare audio repair and noise reduction features and benefits in RX 10 Elements, RX 10 Standard, and RX 10 Advanced.




www.izotope.com


----------



## Robert_G (Feb 14, 2020)

Mikro93 said:


> You can compare all versions here (you might have to scroll down a bit):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quite a bit more in standard....just not sure which ones id use and not use.....this is new to me


----------



## Bluemount Score (Feb 14, 2020)

I'm thinking about getting RX 7 and Ozone 9... maybe Nectar, but I rarely mix vocals.
At this price... hm. Might take a deeper look what these can do. Like the OP, I'm new to iZotope

Maybe this helps removing some white noise from libraries like CSS


----------



## Consona (Feb 14, 2020)

Robert_G said:


> Quite a bit more in standard....just not sure which ones id use and not use.....this is new to me


De-noise for noisy samples, de-click for click and pops.


----------



## Mikro93 (Feb 14, 2020)

I got RX7 litteraly minutes ago. 



Bluemount Score said:


> I'm thinking about getting RX 7 and Ozone 9



I used Ozone 8 Standard to do the """mastering""" of the album of my band (I use quotation marks because mastering is an actual craft that I don't want to diminish). I find it absolutely killer though, it changed my music production forever, one of my game-changers plugins 

If you want to listen to Ozone 8 in a jazz-rock context (incl. Shameless Self-Promotion (TM), and sorry for the off-topic):








CALM DOWN (first release), by Calm Down


8 track album




calmdownrocks.bandcamp.com




I should say that we recorded everything in our rehearsal room and I did the mixing. So, not pro, but I'm personally very pleased with the result given that it's the first time I've mixed a whole EP


----------



## Mornats (Feb 14, 2020)

I've bought loads from Plugin Boutique and they're a good trusted retailer. And as someone mentioned above, these Isotope products are on sale for ridiculously low prices quite often.


----------



## GtrString (Feb 14, 2020)

Its more for studios that get a lot of poorly recorded tracks from clients, imho. I had it for a while, but never used it. When I did, it used a ton of CPU and was quite tedious to use. I ended up rerecording the track instead, which was way easier. Not essential if you do your own recordings, imo.


----------



## NODZ (Feb 14, 2020)

Honestly, I haven´t used RX7 on any musical recordings yet. I have used it a ton on sound design recordings and on some recordings for sample libraries, but never on musical stuff. Always got along with Takeswitching, EQ, Multibandcompression, De-Esser and so on.


----------



## Mikro93 (Feb 14, 2020)

GtrString said:


> Not essential if you do your own recordings, imo.


Well, I could see it being very useful if you do your own recordings, say, in a not-so-silent room, or if there is a buzz or hum happening through your electric guitar


----------



## Robert_G (Feb 14, 2020)

What would you guys recommend to get rid of some of the 'breathiness' of choirs? I find when mixing choirs with orchestra that the orchestra VIs are generally really clean, but the choirs seem to maybe have a really heavy air in them or something like that.....if that makes sense.


----------



## Mikro93 (Feb 14, 2020)

Robert_G said:


> What would you guys recommend to get rid of some of the 'breathiness' of choirs? I find when mixing choirs with orchestra that the orchestra VIs are generally really clean, but the choirs seem to maybe have a really heavy air in them or something like that.....if that makes sense.


I'd first try a multiband compressor on the higher frequencies


----------



## NODZ (Feb 14, 2020)

Robert_G said:


> What would you guys recommend to get rid of some of the 'breathiness' of choirs? I find when mixing choirs with orchestra that the orchestra VIs are generally really clean, but the choirs seem to maybe have a really heavy air in them or something like that.....if that makes sense.


I usually go for an EQ. Not with a cut, but with a High Shelf or even a Bell.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Feb 14, 2020)

Ozone 9 Elements seems to mostly contain what I already have.
Let me go for RX 7 Elements though, what are $9 in the VST world...


----------



## easyrider (Feb 14, 2020)

Buy any Izotope elements cheap purely to qualify for a cross grade to their production suite 3 for $399 when on sale.

Buy it at JRR shop with group buy discount of $59 and you get it all for $339

Don’t bother with RX Standard or any other single offer sale at $199 or $249

cheapest way is buy Elements for 9 bucks then cross grade and get the suite...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 14, 2020)

This is RX6, but you can see the kinds of things it's for - mostly clean-up. It's amazing.

Do you need to do any of these things? Note that "breath control" isn't removing breathiness, it's dealing with breaths.


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Feb 14, 2020)

RX6 Elements helped me a lots on cleaning up old tape recordings with its noise reduction feature and the de-humming. So in this case, yeah ... bad recordings got better. There are other tools, but I think it is quite good for its purpose.


----------



## GtrString (Feb 15, 2020)

Mikro93 said:


> Well, I could see it being very useful if you do your own recordings, say, in a not-so-silent room, or if there is a buzz or hum happening through your electric guitar



Sure, but I deal with those issues before recording, so I have none of that. RX was quite hard to use, when I had it, it takes a while to get good results. So in the end, I would rather spend my time re-recording than fixing bad takes in post. Just doing a bit of engineer thinking pre-recording works better for me. Others workflow might be different, but thats how I like to work.

I did downgrade to RX elements, but I havent used that either lol


----------



## JEPA (Feb 15, 2020)

I use it mainly for restoration.


----------



## Fredeke (Feb 15, 2020)

Been using RX6 a bit, and it's among the best for cleaning purposes (de-noise, de-click, etc)... Provided you've got a powerful enough CPU. With a lesser CPU you can work offline (not real time) or with reduced quality settings, but that's more tedious. I'd recommend an i9.


----------



## Uiroo (Feb 15, 2020)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> It probably won't be very useful for you unless maybe you record a lot of your own stuff. I use it a lot in my mastering work and repair/restoration work. I've also use it for post production. When mixing I've almost never used it except when certain files had pop/clicks that I needed to fix.


What do you do with it when mastering?


----------



## wst3 (Feb 15, 2020)

Izotope RX was groundbreaking when it arrived - the first software that could get you 80% of the way there compared to the CEDAR hardware (which could work miracles!)

I used to do quite a bit of restoration work, and RX was one of my all time best purchases in terms of return - time and money. These days I do use it - infrequently - to help with the buildup that happens when working with sample libraries - especially things like the room tone buildup in string libraries, or the breaths in choral libraries.

A better solution is to make better use of the libraries - but that is easier said than done!

RX7 has some neat tricks, RX7 Advanced has even more. Elements has, well, the basic elements, but lacks the extensions of it's bigger siblings. If you were an experienced restoration artist with loads of time on your hands I'll wager you could get at least 80% of the results you get from RX7 full. But that's kind of the point of these tools - they are time savers.

I think iZotope's upgrade policy is pretty fair, you can start with elements and work your way up. The only risk is that the missing features could make it seem worth less rather than more. For that reason I'd recommend the demo version of the full RX7.

The advanced version is pretty cool, and if I were making a living doing restorations I'd buy it, but I don't, and I have no complaints about the full version for the work that I do.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Feb 15, 2020)

JEPA said:


> I use it mainly for restoration.


Isn't that like saying "I use Fabfilter Pro Q3 for EQing"?


----------



## Mikro93 (Feb 15, 2020)

I just used my newly acquired RX7 Standard to rework the balance of a track using Music Rebalance. I had recorded a track on cassette as an artistic choice, and there was no way to rework the mix, so I did it with RX7, and I'd say that worked well!

Just another possible use


----------



## JEPA (Feb 15, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> Isn't that like saying "I use Fabfilter Pro Q3 for EQing"?


No, you could use it mainly for Sound Design, for example. Or for sound extraction for example, or for EQing for example, or for copying frequencies of background noises for movies for example, or, or, or...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 15, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> Isn't that like saying "I use Fabfilter Pro Q3 for EQing"?



Only in the context of the original post!


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Feb 15, 2020)

Uiroo said:


> What do you do with it when mastering?


I use it for SRC and dither. Sometimes for fixing issues like clicks or noise.


----------



## sinkd (Feb 15, 2020)

indispensable if you ever have to edit dialogue or clean up a live take.


----------



## John Longley (Feb 20, 2020)

It's absolutely essential when you need it, and you never open it when you don't. I think YT creators sometimes use the rebalancing tool for analysis as well.

I use it for batch SRC every day, salvage/turd polishing/restoration when needed and the rest of the time it sits there. If I didn't do mastering daily I'd probably never need it. Removing clipping, pops and clicks is best done by not putting them there. If that's under your control, you don't need it (usually) 

It's a very powerful and very imperfect tool that gets a little better every version. If you mainly do creative work I don't think you'd use it unless you could use the batch conversion utilities etc. Izotope is expensive year over year, especially on the Rx side. I have no idea if elements is worth a dollar or what you get.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 20, 2020)

Spitfire Chamber Strings bald ascending notes before RX:








SCS glitches - out of the box.wav


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com





Spitfire Chamber Strings bald ascending notes after 2 minutes with RX:








SCS glitches - RX fixed by me.wav


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com





You _shouldn't_ need RX for purely VI use, but you probably will at some point.


----------

